# 11 of The Worst Gashes (Cuts) In MMA



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

> Sometimes an MMA fight can end without either combatant getting hurt. You could get a quick sub where one of the fighters has to tap. Or even a flash knockout where the fight is called but the fighter is fine just seconds later.
> 
> But other times it’s two warriors going to war. Elbows can gash skin down to the bone. Fights can get very bloody. Here are 11 of the biggest gashes and blood lettings and from MMA. That’s right — this one goes up to 11.
> 
> ...


http://thecagedoctors.com/2009/10/when-mma-gets-bloody/


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Abe Wagner is deff the worst i have ever seen..


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

Worst I have seen...can't think of the guys name...his lip was split completely in two all the way from his upper lip to his nose...pretty nasty, but they let the fight continue.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ross Pointon...????:dunno:


----------



## 13bret (Feb 10, 2009)

great post but the marvin eastman cut is from David "The Crow" Loiseau.


----------



## Lochtsa (Apr 3, 2009)

13bret said:


> great post but the marvin eastman cut is from David "The Crow" Loiseau.


Maybe he should be there twice then because Vitor did open him up really bad on the forhead. That one mad me sick.


----------



## RUmbleBOnes (Sep 25, 2009)

Any one have the Hammill/Franklin cut, Hammill's lower lip I believe was nearly split in two. I remember it to be horrible....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

13bret said:


> great post but the marvin eastman cut is from David "The Crow" Loiseau.


No it's not, that's a cut from Vitor. Rewatch UFC43 if you disagree, that is an actual screenshot from it- I remember it because that was the cut that Rogan called a "goat's vagina". As far as I know, The Crow and Eastman have never even fought. Maybe you're thinking of Gideon Ray's cut stoppage by Loiseau?


Also, We shouldn't forget BamBam's cut from TUF. It wasn't ever pulled open so we could see it (it was on the scalp) but it was one of the biggest bleeders.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

13bret said:


> great post but the marvin eastman cut is from David "The Crow" Loiseau.


As already pointed out, you're wrong. In fact, Marvin Eastman never fought David Louiseau, so I have no clue what the hell you're talking about. Maybe Loiseau's fight with Gideon Ray.

As far as the Starnes cut, the fact that Kalib had the balls to keep going in that fight doesn't impress me that much. Certainly not enough to undo my frustrations with him for putting on one of the worst fights in UFC history, running away from Nate Quarry for three rounds.

EDIT: Since you guys included Abe Wagner's cut from TUF, I would've also liked to see Edwin Dewees' cut from TUF 4, seen here in the early stages:










Much later, while Edwin was on his back, the cut started spraying in the air (much like the Stevenson cut). It was pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ironman you just stole me entire post


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn these were nasty.

I forgot how much Joe Daddy bled, he looks like an extra in a slasher movie.


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Those knees of Belfort..... ouch!


----------



## RUmbleBOnes (Sep 25, 2009)

found the Matt Hamill cut, among others...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6EsGwWTOo8


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

What about David Heath's bloody mess? When Babalu kicked his ass so bad he got booted from the UFC lol


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Ya the babalu fight was nasty. That has to be in there somewhere


----------



## LilHeathen (Nov 2, 2009)

What vitor did to eastman i hope he does to silvas punkass. Would be beautiful.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

by going by those pics I would say eastman had the worst cut for sure followed by abe maybe.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

smh @ Abe Wagner.....


wouldnt that be a trip to put your finger in your head and scratch your skull?


damn....


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

Kevin Randleman's staph infection.. Not a cut exactly but damn..


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

swedish_fighter said:


> Kevin Randleman's staph infection.. Not a cut exactly but damn..


Damn that's nasty, is that the back of his leg?


----------



## swedish_fighter (Jul 12, 2009)

tyler90wm said:


> Damn that's nasty, is that the back of his leg?


No, the holes are below the armpit I think, to the "side".. http://www.mmanews.com/other/Pics--Quotes:-Randleman-Suffering-From-Awful-Staph-Infection.html


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Abe's is one of the ones that would really have me watching closely. Cuts that go against the lines of the face, or by the eye are the most potentially dangerous to the long-term health of the fighter. Some look horrible, but they aren't really dangerous.


----------

